# GR2 and AGX difference



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm reading that GR2 is just a factory replacement, is this true? I was under the impression that AGX was just the adjustable version of the GR2... with red coloring.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

the_thom said:


> I'm reading that GR2 is just a factory replacement, is this true? I was under the impression that AGX was just the adjustable version of the GR2... with red coloring.


Yes, its true. GR2=stockish.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

it is the exackt stock replacment without going nissan, you may also do a search in the suspention forum to verifiy this info with others


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh No.. NO.. Gr-2s are stock replacements.. BUT AGXs are alot more than just adjustable GR-2s. Gr-2s aren't performance oriented, AGXs are.. 

If your keeping your car pretty much stock, then Gr-2s are fine, but if your upgrading suspension (lowering springs, coilover, sways, strut tower braces, etc..) then get some better shocks than Gr-2s.. I've got AGXs and it's a world of a difference over the Gr-2s.. glad i went with them.. 

Read these stickys..

http://www.nissanforums.com/suspension-brakes/51254-lets-make-sticky-kyb-gr-2s.html

http://www.nissanforums.com/suspension-brakes/129773-suspension-brakes-very-faqs.html


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome, thanks for the info. i should have checked the suspension forum in the first place.


- thom


----------



## dragon039r (May 16, 2007)

I have a 96 200SX 1.6 I am putting a set of 17" wheels off a 03 Spec V. I need to up grade the brakes. This is just a work car and I don't want to spend an ass load of money on an aftermarket setup. Is there another car with larger brakes that I can use? I also want to upgrade to rear disc.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dragon039r said:


> I have a 96 200SX 1.6 I am putting a set of 17" wheels off a 03 Spec V. I need to up grade the brakes. This is just a work car and I don't want to spend an ass load of money on an aftermarket setup. Is there another car with larger brakes that I can use? I also want to upgrade to rear disc.


you do know that the specs used a 4x114.3, and your 200 uses a 4x100 bolt pattern, correct? or are they the universal 4 lug..


----------



## dragon039r (May 16, 2007)

No I did not really think about that thanx for tip


----------

